# Pond filter for LIZARD pond.



## Martin88 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi guys.

As you can tell I am from the reptile section. I have an asian water monitor who as her name suggests loves water. They require a large pond to swim in inside their enclosure. She is currently quite small but will eventually top 6 or 7 foot easily and possibly 9 foot, im building an enclosure with a 4ftx2ftx2ft pond. This is a stepping stone to a large 12ftx10ft enclosure.

Problem is she gets the water dirty quickly, she has dirt and soil on her from digging and goes for a soak. Currently I change her water daily but she only has a 15L dish to soak in. This middle ground enclosure will last her a good while and I dont fancy changing out a few hundred litres every day. She also defecates in her pond. This is another reason I want to filter the new bigger pond.

So.

Is there a way for me to filter the water so I can do partial water changes, possibly weekly.

I have the pond on a slight incline so most of the soil and dirt will settle on one side of the pond. I have a drainage point with a plug at this end. This should allow me to draw out a lot of silt. I am also using long grass around the edges to reduce the amount of soil and dirt entering the water.

What kind of filter and pump would you recommend for my needs. I dont mind doing maintenance once a week including cleaning the filter out.

I may introduce some gold fish to the pond at some point but that is not certain.

Many thanks in advance.

A pic of the girl in question for you


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

You want a pump that is capable of moving solids then really.

Personally I'd go for a set like this Hozelock Bioforce 3000 & Aquaforce 2500 Set: Pump and Filter Sets: Pump and Filter Sets - Buy pond liners, underlay, pumps, filters and pond equipment from Pondkeeper: fishing out the best deals on the net.. I had one of it's big brothers (Bioforce 14000 filter and Aquaforce 8000 pump) on a pond at our old place, and it performed VERY well. Plus as a bonus you can partially bury the filter, just leaving the top above ground. The amount of poop and dirt you say your monitor drags into the pond, definitely better to have your filter outside of the pond where you can get at it easily to clean it out.

Ade


----------



## Martin88 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thats the kind of advice I was looking for. Many thanks.

I shall go have a look now. Hopefully its not too expensive.

Edit: £200 in filtration! Costs more than the entire vivarium! She who must be obeyed isnt going to like this lol :whistling2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Well, it's not the cheapest way to do it no. If your monitor is a mucky as you say though, at least you will be comfortable knowing it can cope with the mucky girl. :lol2:

I bought a Hozelock all in one for here, but that's just for a goldfish pond that's a fraction of the size of our old one (8ft diameter, as opposed to 14 feet by 11 feet by 5 feet deep of our old pond. lol). They're much cheaper but all the muck stays in your pond meaning you have to try to get the media out of the pond to clean it. I know from years ago where I used internal filters in aquariums how this usually ends... :lol2: That's why I haven't suggested an all in one for your needs. : victory:

If she who must be obeyed wont allow it though, this is what we have now Hozelock EasyClear 3000 - Free Hose, Clips & Bulb: All in One Systems: Pump and Filter Sets - Buy pond liners, underlay, pumps, filters and pond equipment from Pondkeeper: fishing out the best deals on the net.. It wont be nearly as effective though, but should just about do the job for you.

Ade

[edit] Just to add I'm not a Hozelock fan boy. It's just that that's what I have used myself. I wont recommend stuff unless I have tried it for myself first is all.  There's probably more generic brands that are far cheaper and do just as good a job, I just don't know this for myself.


----------



## Martin88 (Aug 9, 2009)

Im going with the original posted set up. I explained i5 has to be decent stuff to move a lot of waste.

Many thanks.


----------



## RubyRoo12 (Jun 20, 2012)

wow, shes amazing  bet she will be loving her giant enclosure when you sort it. 

please dont add fish to her set-up though, it wont be fair on the fish to live in those conditions. with her pooping in there, the nitrates could be very high, and i would think they will stress when shes in the water.


----------



## Martin88 (Aug 9, 2009)

The pond will be filtered and far bigger than she is. I am using propper filtratiin to make sure the fish are kept properly. I have malawi's and tanganyika cichlids in a show tank so I do like my fish but I was planning on putting a few cheap gold fish in for her to actively hunt.


----------



## Lacerta. (Jul 27, 2011)

I would for a solids handling pump the hozelock one suggested above would be ideal and than a box filter, they are designed to tackle solids better than a pressure filter (they are generally cheaper like for like too) and UV combo, maybe something like the green to clean or clear pond.


----------



## Martin88 (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice thanks for the advice. Im ordering pump+filter box on wednesday.


----------



## veewee (Sep 11, 2009)

don't no where you live but i have think 6x4 premoulded pond if you would like it for your baby:flrt:


----------



## iLoveFish (Mar 30, 2011)

As already said a pump that can handle solids will be a must and personally I would go for a a box filter as it will be a lot easier to maintain, as with any filtration weather it be for fish reptile or turtles bigger is better, if you are looking to just get somthing that will cope dont, get somthing more than capable of the job and you cant go wrong. always get the best you can afford even if it means saving for a while its better to get it right first time rather then spending money a second or third time as it WILL end up costing more.
This is in no way me telling you what to do just my opinion.

/Neil


----------

